

The Pitchforks Are Coming For Us Plutocrats - Fr0styMatt
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014_full.html#.U7Dcm_mSx8G

======
greenyoda
This article has now been posted 11 times in the last week (3 times in the
last 24 hours). Is this some kind of attempt at a world record?

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_week/prefix/0/The%20Pitc...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_week/prefix/0/The%20Pitchforks%20Are%20Coming%20For%20Us%20Plutocrats)

